# When to Euthanize?



## catfriend (Jun 20, 2004)

My cat was recently diagnosed with liver disease. She just came back from 3 days of IV and was treated with antibiotics, in case of a liver infection. After 4 days of antibiotics there has been no improvement at all and it is looking very much like liver cancer.

I cannot force-feed her any more. She was so upset at the vet's office. She shrieked when they removed the IV and it broke my heart. Her paw is very swollen where they bandaged her, but I'm afraid to take it off her because she has been so upset lately. She is usually such a sweet and gentle kitty.

She is so tired of being handled / forcefed etc. I can continue giving her the antibiotics for a day or so, but even that is awful after what's she's been through.

To top it off I am leaving to China for 2 weeks this Friday. (My sister is adopting a baby there and I can't cancel.) A friend who is very good with animals is coming to stay at my house.

Now I have this difficult decision. Do I euthanize her before I leave or just let her live out her days, possibly dying with a stranger in the house? She gained weight at the vets' office - she was 6.7 lbs and is now 8 lbs, so she may have a few more days left in her. 

I am afraid that she will be upset about being handled if I do decide to euthanize. I don't want her last moments to be of someone forcing her to do something again.

My biggest question is, is it more painful to die of liver cancer (she will no longer eat or drink) or to be euthanized?

She is alert, but sleeping a lot. She went to her food bowl this morning, had a look, but just couldn't. She used her litterbox.

I want to make the best decision for *her*, not for me, and I'm not sure what that decision should be. Right now, I know she just wants to be left alone. She purrs when I rub her neck, but is very, very tired.

Any insights?

Janet


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Being euthanized is not painful at all. It's very quick, very painless, and very humane. It sounds to me that your kitty is in a lot of pain, and it doesn't look like it'll be improving. My advice is to have her PTS as soon as you can to end her suffering. If you think it's the right thing, and your vet think its the right thing, then go for it.

We, members of Cat Forum, are here to support you through this tough situation and hope for the best. Even when the best is euthanizing.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Cats just fall asleep when being euthansed.

I'm going to close this one aswell as there doesnt need to be 2 threads the same in different parts- its easier to keep track of one!


----------

